# The Official Weathermantrey



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2017)

excuse thread; as to why the mighty Clemson Tigers lost to a lowly 3-3 team (which had loses to nc state, lsu, and Middle Tennessee). yes; Clemson was great LAST year. But this is an utter embarrassment. Obviously, there is trouble in Clemsuxville


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> excuse thread; as to why the mighty Clemson Tigers lost to a lowly 3-3 team (which had loses to nc state, lsu, and Middle Tennessee). yes; Clemson was great LAST year. But this is an utter embarrassment. Obviously, there is trouble in Clemsuxville





You beat me to it...


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 14, 2017)

Friday night man
Nobody plays on Friday night!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 14, 2017)

Do really think he will show up....

Hope the DAWGS watched this game, what is the saying Kriby has?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 14, 2017)

Glad to see you post 6 , thought you might have got burned up

GO!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 14, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Do really think he will show up....
> 
> Hope the DAWGS watched this game, what is the saying Kriby has?



Humility is one week away. Looks like Clem’s Son found out...so did WaSU.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2017)

still waiting Trey.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> still waiting Trey.



You are going to be waiting a while.. He went to bed drunk and mad and woke up crying.. He's still hugging his pillow this morning and it's wet from his tears..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Glad to see you post 6 , thought you might have got burned up
> 
> GO!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!



nah. gotta stay alive to watch bama break kirbys lil heart.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2017)

wake up Trey. we are awaiting your pearled words of wisdom.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 14, 2017)

That 1 loss is likely non lethal for Clem., I would expect them in the final 4 if they don't lose again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> That 1 loss is likely non lethal for Clem., I would expect them in the final 4 if they don't lose again.



I don't know about that, Cobb. Losing to a 3-3 unranked team was about the worst thing that could happen this time of year.
I expect them to drop to around 10th or more. They'll need   A LOT of help to get back into the top 5.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know about that, Cobb. Losing to a 3-3 unranked team was about the worst thing that could happen this time of year.
> I expect them to drop to around 10th or more. They'll need   A LOT of help to get back into the top 5.



^^ My thoughts as well^^...

I had no problem losing that game in my picks cause I don't think ANYBODY picked Syracuse.. That is the best kind of loss... 

Clemsoning!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> nah. gotta stay alive to watch bama break kirbys lil heart.



Not so sure about that.. Bama is beatable. And the talking heads that had Clemson and Bama as invincible are back peddling after last week and last night..

Bama still has to get past Auburn before they even think about UGA.. 

But I'm not looking ahead.. Beat Missouri! Go DAWGS!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not so sure about that.. Bama is beatable. And the talking heads that had Clemson and Bama as invincible are back peddling after last week and last night..
> 
> Bama still has to get past Auburn before they even think about UGA..
> 
> But I'm not looking ahead.. Beat Missouri! Go DAWGS!



You should be. The Dawgs gotta get by Auburn before us.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> You should be. The Dawgs gotta get by Auburn before us.



And Bama's gotta get by Auburn before us too and after we beat them they are going to be ready to curb stomp Bama.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 14, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> nah. gotta stay alive to watch bama break kirbys lil heart.



Thug....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> You should be. The Dawgs gotta get by Auburn before us.



Losing to Auburn won't keep us out of the SEC Championship if we beat Florida.. 

But then again, we're not worried about Auburn.. We own them!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

MCBUCK said:


> Humility is one week away. Looks like Clem’s Son found out...so did WaSU.



This!


----------



## scooty006 (Oct 14, 2017)

I thought Clem had all these qb's, where were they?

5 star Hunter Johnson? Chase Brice?  They put in the guy that can't throw a forward pass after qb1 went down with injury...


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 14, 2017)

I pray to baby jesus that we get to play Jawga.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I pray to baby jesus that we get to play Jawga.



Too bad Clemson isn't sharing the same prayer.. Our defense is better than Syracuses..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I pray to baby jesus that we get to play Jawga.



Some of gods greatest gifts are unanswered prayers. With that said be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2017)

elfiii said:


> And Bama's gotta get by Auburn before us too and after we beat them they are going to be ready to curb stomp Bama.



shouldnt you be out guarding your deer herd from slayer and nickel back. put down that pipe.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2017)

so Trey, what happened?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too bad Clemson isn't sharing the same prayer.. Our defense is better than Syracuses..



not tonight. come on trey. tell us what happened.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2017)

well?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not so sure about that.. Bama is beatable.



There is no such thing as an unbeatable team.

Remember that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is no such thing as an unbeatable team.
> 
> Remember that.



You might want to tell the talking heads over on ESPN that.. They are the ones saying it, not me.. Richt was our coach for a long time so I know all too well teams can lose games they are not meant too..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> well?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You might want to tell the talking heads over on ESPN that.. They are the ones saying it, not me.. Richt was our coach for a long time so I know all too well teams can lose games they are not meant too..



I don't pay attention to the talking heads. They are anti-sec morons.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2017)

trey done runoft.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 17, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> trey done runoft.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> trey done runoft.



A loss to someone like Syracuse will do that to just about ANY Fairweathermantrey..


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 17, 2017)

"where o where, are you tonight"-Billy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2017)

ClemsonRangers said:


> "where o where, are you tonight"-Billy



Where is Fairweather.... We are all waiting his input..


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 17, 2017)

Many Clem fans are angry with Dabo for a his congratulatory visit to the team's locker room that beat them.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 17, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Many Clem fans are angry with Dabo for a his congratulatory visit to the team's locker room that beat them.



Dabos visit was class. Clemmons fan base being upset with Dabo....well what’s the opposite of class? Just sayin...


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 18, 2017)

elfiii said:


> And Bama's gotta get by Auburn before us too and after we beat them they are going to be ready to curb stomp Bama.



Hmmm, me thinks I see a little more enthusiasm out of you these days.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Hmmm, me thinks I see a little more enthusiasm out of you these days.



cause he didnt get banished to a food plot by week 3 which is usual dog behavior.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 18, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> cause he didnt get banished to a food plot by week 3 which is usual dog behavior.



He had to do time hosting a wedding at his crib instead of hunting. He's taking it out on Bama.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 18, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Hmmm, me thinks I see a little more enthusiasm out of you these days.



I was just venting some enthusiasm steam to lower the pressure some. I'm back in Vince Dooley poor mouth mode now. Want proof?

Our D secondary sux and our pass rush has disappeared.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2017)

still waiting trey


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> still waiting trey



Syracuse... They got beat by a "Fruit"...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Syracuse... They got beat by a "Fruit"...



Lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2017)

bump for trey who was just lurking.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2017)

bump.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2017)

game day bump for Trey.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2017)

Where could Trey be hiding at?????


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2017)

I would hide too, if Ga let Syracuse beat them.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2017)

#fairweathermantry


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2017)

sunday bump


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2017)

monday bump


----------



## bullgator (Oct 23, 2017)

Someone needs to do a wellness check on the boy.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2017)

bump. you ok Trey?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2017)

hope trey is ok.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 25, 2017)

i never get know threads


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2017)

bump for trey


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2017)

Why y'all still bustin on Trey? Bored until we get to play the Corn Dogs?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2017)

ttt for trey


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 27, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> ttt for trey


He'll probably appear soon,he's been missing now about the same amount of time you were missing when Clemson beat bamma last year.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 27, 2017)

ClemsonRangers said:


> i never get know threads



Have you tried picking a fight with Slayer?  I bet you'll get a thread then.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2017)

hayseed_theology said:


> Have you tried picking a fight with Slayer?  I bet you'll get a thread then.



yep.   or just having orange in your avatar c


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> He'll probably appear soon,he's been missing now about the same amount of time you were missing when Clemson beat bamma last year.



actually my inernet was out due to all the fires.


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 29, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> not tonight. come on trey. tell us what happened.



Pretty simple really, It's hard to go undefeated in the ACC.  We don't have the luxury of being in the worst power-5 conference.

Get back to me when you guys finally play a ranked team.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Pretty simple really, It's hard to go undefeated in the ACC.  We don't have the luxury of being in the worst power-5 conference.
> 
> Get back to me when you guys finally play a ranked team.



explain how mighty clemson got steam rolled by a now 4 loss team?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Pretty simple really, It's hard to go undefeated in the ACC.  We don't have the luxury of being in the worst power-5 conference.
> 
> Get back to me when you guys finally play a ranked team.





Our very first game of the season was against #3 ranked ACC team. I'm truly sorry we broke their QB and ruined their season, as they had no depth to pick up the slack, but that's how the cookie crumbles sometimes. 

Nothing like wing shooting ducks at 200 yards. Try again, but wait for them to flare this time.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Pretty simple really, It's hard to go undefeated in the ACC.  We don't have the luxury of being in the worst power-5 conference.
> 
> Get back to me when you guys finally play a ranked team.



That's funny right there...... You are the only Clemson fan I know that spun the loss to SYRACUSE that way!!!! But their not fair weather fans either. #Clemsoning...


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 29, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Pretty simple really, It's hard to go undefeated in the ACC.  We don't have the luxury of being in the worst power-5 conference.
> 
> Get back to me when you guys finally play a ranked team.




That’s hilarious


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Pretty simple really, It's hard to go undefeated in the ACC.  We don't have the luxury of being in the worst power-5 conference.
> 
> Get back to me when you guys finally play a ranked team.





You lost to a FRUIT!!! The ACC sucks more than any division..


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2017)

C’mon Trey, excuses fly like penguins around here. Just say y’all had a bad night or ran into a hot team or something. Hey, y’all are still in it.


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 29, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Our very first game of the season was against #3 ranked ACC team. I'm truly sorry we broke their QB and ruined their season, as they had no depth to pick up the slack, but that's how the cookie crumbles sometimes.
> 
> Nothing like wing shooting ducks at 200 yards. Try again, but wait for them to flare this time.




Speaking of fsu... where did all their fans go this season? They've got some serious explaining to do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Speaking of fsu... where did all their fans go this season? They've got some serious explaining to do.



Apparently recruiting top talent was an issue for them last year. In the SEC if you don't have talent in depth you are screwed pronto quicko. I would think it is the same in the ACC.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2018)

bump for Trey


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> still waiting Trey.



any updated thoughts Trey


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2018)

weathermantrey said:


> Pretty simple really, It's hard to go undefeated in the ACC.  We don't have the luxury of being in the worst power-5 conference.
> 
> Get back to me when you guys finally play a ranked team.



bama just beat no 1. how did this happen Trey


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> any updated thoughts Trey



That boy is going to have to stay away from the keyboard.... He’s probably sitting on the couch eating a bowl
Of crow...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2018)

ttt


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 2, 2018)

weathermantrey said:


> Speaking of fsu... where did all their fans go this season? They've got some serious explaining to do.



Maybe you found out where they are


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

#fairweathermantrey 

Where oh where were you last night,  I bet we don't see him till kick off of clemsoning second game.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2018)

Congrats to Bama, I thought Clem looked stronger all year but give Satan a few weeks to think things over and scheme and uh oh...


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2018)

This thread is funny.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2018)

Ttt #fairweathermantry has some splaining 2 do


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Ttt #fairweathermantry has some splaining 2 do





You won't see him until Clemson wins a game..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2018)

he will come back with some smart comments after Alabama whips the mutts on monday


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 2, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> he will come back with some smart comments after Alabama whips the mutts on monday



"Not so fast my friend!" [in my best Lee Corso voice] 

Go DAWGS and fair weather fans, errrr, I mean bandwagon trey!

And yes, this thread is funny.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey #fairweathermantrey where are you OH great football prognosticator????


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2018)

Serious question is #fairweathermantrey the Bigsteve of the sports forum? ????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> he will come back with some smart comments after Alabama whips the mutts on monday



Easy there midget. Unless Hurtz figures out how to get rid of the ball in under 3 seconds UGA is going to win that one. I love my Tide but UGA has the edge going into this game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Serious question is #fairweathermantrey the Bigsteve of the sports forum? ????



I would take BigSteve any day over Fairweather..


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would take BigSteve any day over Fairweather..



Lol..... oh my.....lol


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Easy there midget. Unless Hurtz figures out how to get rid of the ball in under 3 seconds UGA is going to win that one. I love my Tide but UGA has the edge going into this game.



You have a lot more faith in them getting there in 3 seconds than I do. There were several occasions when Baker could have trimmed his nails back there.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2018)

Where's #fairweathermantrey


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 3, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Where's #fairweathermantrey


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2018)

ClemsonRangers said:


>



Funny, you defending him. Why can't he defend himself? Cause... He gone?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 3, 2018)

Where O where are you tonight


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 3, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny, you defending him. Why can't he defend himself? Cause... He gone?



was not defending, just asking where he at


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2018)

ClemsonRangers said:


> was not defending, just asking where he at



Don't hold your breath! You are a good fan and never hide! Fairweather... He's just a troll..


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2018)

#fairweathermantrey..... hey Lil feller you gonna pop in here??????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> You have a lot more faith in them getting there in 3 seconds than I do. There were several occasions when Baker could have trimmed his nails back there.



Baker Mayfield made it to where he did because he played in a conference that didn't test him week in and week out. When he played UGA he got tested and exposed. If he had to do that for 10 games a season we would have never heard of him before, and he certainly wouldn't have won the Heisman.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 4, 2018)

exposed? taking the SEC champ to overtime, exposed?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2018)

ClemsonRangers said:


> exposed? taking the SEC champ to overtime, exposed?



The missed field goal by UGA took the game to overtime, not Baker Mayfield.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The missed field goal by UGA took the game to overtime, not Baker Mayfield.



so are you a democrat or a republicanso are you a democrat or a republican  thwuga


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2018)

ttt for trey


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2018)

Trey... oh Trey...... don't be so shy....... come on out and take it like you give it!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2018)

Poor ol Trey hasn't checked in since 12/31/17....... must be an awful hang over.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 4, 2018)

1) Lots and LOTS of people can dish it

2) Relatively few can take it

3) Even fewer can stand up and take it like a man with a shot of humility when their mouthy discharges go south

4) FairweatherTrey is somewhere below 3


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 4, 2018)

Oh, and I almost forgot the most important part

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 4, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The missed field goal by UGA took the game to overtime, not Baker Mayfield.



Yup! You could also say that this game went into overtime because WE elected not to do anything with 17 seconds left in the 4th quarter, on our 25, with 2 timeouts remaining. Kirby decided to take his chance in OT, instead of winning it in regulation. That didn't end up bitting us in the rear, but man I was ticked he didn't at least try to get into FG range to win it. Our kicker kicked a 55 yarder earlier, why not let's try to get into range and try it again? We had at least 2 quick plays with 17 seconds. I hated seeing us not try right there. I din't like giving Mayfield another chance to beat us in OT by letting the clock run out. Thank goodness it worked out for us!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 4, 2018)

Very disappointed to see that the weatherman has evaporated from the forum.

...actually, pretty darn predictable...


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey #fairweathermantrey where ya been


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Clemsoning today


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

#fairweathermantrey he be like clemsoning to de max


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 6, 2018)

Wow. He must be really butt hurt to stay gone this long


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Wow. He must be really butt hurt to stay gone this long



I would say he just can't face what he knows is coming when he shows up. 

The boy can sure dish it out, but he can't take it at all. I say if your gonna run your mouth you better be able to eat crow!!!!!!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

ClemsonRangers said:


>


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2018)

Morning TTT for #fairweathermantrey. .......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2018)

ClemsonRangers said:


>



I added a little more...


----------

